# Como escoger entre un conjunto de 3 señales u otro



## dcshonda (Nov 10, 2005)

Saludos a todos. Tengo un problema, pues tengo 3 señales que salen de un contador 74LS163A, y tengo 3 señales externas acompañadas de una señal de control. De forma que quiero que cuando la señal de control sea cero, las salidas del contador 74LS163A sean iguales a las 3 señales externas. Se que puede resultar confuso al leerlo, así que os adjunto un esquema de lo que quiero hacer. Y de una posible solución que se me ha ocurrido. Muchas gracias.


----------



## dcshonda (Nov 10, 2005)

Hay una errata en la solucion propuesta. La puerta NAND situada a la izquierda del contador, es una puerta AND.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 10, 2005)

Hola,

La solución es muy sencilla si utilizas un selector de datos 2 a 1 de cuatro salidas como el 74157.

Saludos.


----------



## dcshonda (Nov 10, 2005)

Muchisimas gracias Li-on. El 74157 es perfecto para eso. Muchas gracias.


----------

